# P-C 5182 Router



## mklusman (May 23, 2005)

I picked up what appears to be a pretty good Porter Cable 5182 15-A (3 HP) router at a sale this weekend. Does anyone have any experience with these? Any opinions? It went REALLY cheap and I figured I couldn't go wrong. If nothing else, it weighs enough to make a pretty good boat anchor  . Anyway, I plugged it in and tried it out when I got home and it seems to work okay. It's got a 5-position switch for speed control that's some form of very early electronic control it appears. The lowest setting seems to have some trouble stabilizing, but the other 4 settings appeared to run good. I think it may need a new set of brushes too. Anyway, I'd really appreciate any information anyone might have on this model.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds like a 7518, if it is its an excellent router, I have one in a table that i have used for many years.

regards
jerry


----------



## jarko (Sep 9, 2005)

I bought one of these back in the 80s, it's since been discontinued and replaced by the 75182. The collet broke on mine and I cannot find a replacement anywhere. It worked ok but I had trouble with the bits wandering up and down. So I was always over tightening to avoid this problem and that caused my collet to brake. good luck


----------



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the same router 5182 on my gerber cnc. Its an older one and i am having issues with it, though would like to buy another because all the replacements are too mall in diameter. Would you be interested in selling?

Thanks Eric


----------



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

Want to sell it?


----------



## airric82 (Feb 4, 2010)

Please email [email protected]

Thanks, Eric


----------



## danbolling (Jun 6, 2015)

I just bought a 5182 at community garage sale, it appears old, very heavy, the speed setting appears broken but it works.

Dan


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  Dan
the thread you are following is quite old


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

danbolling said:


> I just bought a 5182 at community garage sale, it appears old, very heavy, the speed setting appears broken but it works.
> 
> Dan


it may be the capacitors in the controller...
change them out...


----------

